# Jet JML-1014 Mini Lathe



## mike s (Dec 26, 2010)

is it a good lathe?


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I used one while learning to make pens. It was good for that and for small projects. I choose a Craftsman because of the price at the time and it had a 12 x 20 instead of the 10x14. Although I like mine I think the jet is also a good lathe for small projects. I'm no longer sure if the slightly larger capacity really makes a difference or not, at least for the things I'm doing.


----------



## mike s (Dec 26, 2010)

whats the build quality like? would i have to upgrade to a better quality mini lathe or is it good enough for most turnings?


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

There are litterally thousands of satisifed users of that lathe. You hear very few complaints. It is an excellent lathe. You might want to go bigger in the future but you won't fine much better. The newer Delta, Rikon and jet 12" mini's are simply larger with pretty much the same components. The new Delta is an upgrade if you get variable speed model. I think you'll find the Jet a great lathe to learn on and they hold their resale value pretty good.


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

I've got a Jet mini lathe, not sure what model, but it works well for what I use it for. I got it used from a guy who needed money so couldn't turn down the price he was asking. That said, if I was going to buy a new one I would go with the Delta mini lathe becuase it has a variable speed knob vice having to move the belts to adjust the speeds. Also, it has a reverse function. Not sure on the price comparison but there's my 2 cents worth..


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Al B Cuttn Wud said:


> I've got a Jet mini lathe, not sure what model, but it works well for what I use it for. I got it used from a guy who needed money so couldn't turn down the price he was asking. That said, if I was going to buy a new one I would go with the Delta mini lathe becuase it has a variable speed knob vice having to move the belts to adjust the speeds. Also, it has a reverse function. Not sure on the price comparison but there's my 2 cents worth..


Delta isn't the only one with variable speed. Jet has a 10x14 with it and so do most other manufacturers also. not sure about the reverse.


----------



## New Yankee (Oct 31, 2010)

I Bought a five year old/unused Jet 1014 with stand, it doesn't have the VS nor the indexing. For the money, you can't beat the Jet, if you buy the Delta, you might as well go for a full size Jet. Buy used first.


----------



## mike s (Dec 26, 2010)

thanks, do you make pens on it?
if so whats your mandrel?


----------



## New Yankee (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm showing my son how to turn bowls and round out stock now. I will start turning pens soon, this is a fun lathe.


----------



## Retired Coastie (Jan 4, 2011)

I currently have the Jet 1014vs. The only problem Ive had since purchasing it in December 2004 is my speed control died last week. Other than that it has been flawless and I have enjoyed many hours of turning. At this time if I were going to buy a small lathe I would have to go with the Delta 46-460 because of the additional features that it has over mine: Reversible motor/headstock, Indexing headstock, Accuracy of alignment between centers, Increased capacity between centers and throw, and the increased motor HP. All this for a higher price than some other lathes in it's class but you get what you pay for and I don't mind paying for quality and I'm told this lathe is built in the USA which is another plus. 

I would buy this if I were looking for a lathe, I'm waiting for my circuit board to arrive in a few day and my little jet will be back in operation including a mod that I will install that will allow me to reverse the motor/headstock. Maybe when this jewel dies for good I'll buy a new lathe.


----------



## ronjboucher (Jun 28, 2010)

mike s said:


> is it a good lathe?


My 2 cents. I have both jet 10x14 and the 12x20, both lathe has been a joy to own and used on a daily basis. You may want to consider the manufactory support team,jet is great. 
Woodworker's journal did a tool review mid-sized benchtop lathe ( www.woodworkersjournal.com and click on the Quik-link tab) 
Ron Marietta Ga


----------



## user17870 (Jan 12, 2011)

I bought my Jet 1014 new in 2002. I have used it consistently since 2007 and have never had any problems. Switching the belt to change speeds is not a problem for me. I use an inexpensive M2 pen mandrel and I mainly make pens. Trying to make bowls but haven't had much luck. 
You can't go wrong if you buy a Jet lathe, IMO.


----------



## ronjboucher (Jun 28, 2010)

mike s said:


> is it a good lathe?


 I tried the link www.woodworkersjournal.com I left out some important info go to quik-link top right corner click on october 2009 for the mid size lathe info. Ron Marietta Ga


----------

